# Sigma Tele Converter TC-1401 and TC-2001 Compatibility



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 29, 2014)

```
<p>Sigma Corporation would like to announce the availability of two types of new tele converters. Please note that the SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports requires an update to the firmware to make it compatible with the SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-1401 and SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-2001.</p>
<p>For those who own the SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports and considering using it with either the SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-1401 or SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-2001, please follow the steps below to update the firmware of the lens.</p>
<p>Please be advised that the updated version of firmware will make it compatible with the new tele converters, however it will also make it incompatible with conventional APO TELE CONVERTER 1.4x EX DG and APO TELE CONVERTER 2x EX DG.For further information, please contact your nearest authorized subsidiary / distributor of SIGMA.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK</strong>

Please start up the SIGMA Optimization Pro software and update the firmware of the SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports.

There will be the optimized firmware compatible with the new tele converters (Sigma: Ver. 1.01, Nikon: Ver. 1.02, Canon: Ver. 1.03), currently scheduled for release on October 24th.</p>
<p><strong>For customers who do not own SIGMA USB DOCK</strong>

We are going to start the service for update on October 27th.

Please contact our Service department with any further detail or question.</p>
<p><strong>Compatibility table for SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-1401 and TC-2001</strong></p>
<p><strong>SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-1401</strong></p>
<p><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-18187" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/img01_464-575x133.jpg" alt="img01_464" width="575" height="133" /></p>
<p><strong>SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-2001

<img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-18188" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/img02_464-575x133.jpg" alt="img02_464" width="575" height="133" /></strong></p>
<p>* Apart from the lenses in the table, new tele converters are not compatible.

*1 It becomes compatible with the new tele converters once the lens firmware is updated to Ver. 1.01 or later.

*2 It becomes compatible with the new tele converters once the lens firmware is updated to Ver. 1.02 or later.

*3 It becomes compatible with the new tele converters once the lens firmware is updated to Ver. 1.03 or later.

*4 When SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-1401 is attached to cameras that are compatible with AF at F8, it is possible to shoot with AF. In cases where contrast or brightness level of the shooting object is low, it may not focus properly.</p>
<p><strong>For the details of the new tele converters;</strong>

<a href="http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/accessories/tele-converter/" target="_blank">http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/accessories/tele-converter/</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## candc (Dec 29, 2014)

i have both of these and they work great on the 120-300s. sigma says ca is very well controlled and they are right about that. the tc-2001 is noticebly better on the lens wide open which is a problem using the 2xiii. the lens is still better stopped down 1 stop with either 2x converter but its more acceptable with the sigma. it is nice to have 600 f/5.6 usable. 600 f/4 would be really great but you know what that means? looking at test shots between the canon and sigma 1.4x's you don't see any difference in sharpness but the sigma shows less ca and you just seem to get more good shots using it because the af is faster and more consistent than it is with the canon. the lens still works with the canon and kenko tc's after the firmware update.

i have the tamron 150-600 and like that lens a lot as well but the af is faster with the sigma 120-300 + tc-2001


----------



## TheJock (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Candc,

Do you recon the Sigma 1401 is as sharp as the Canon1.4 III?
And will it work with a 100-400L Mk I on a 70D body??

Thanks for any support on this as I'm in the market for a 1.4X TC at the moment.


----------



## candc (Apr 15, 2015)

i would say it is about the same sharpness but seems to have less ca than the canon 1.4xiii. i don't have that lens but a friend of mine does so i will try it next time i see him.


----------



## TheJock (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks mate, I really appreciate your help


----------



## TheJock (Apr 21, 2015)

Still reserching my purchase of a 1.4 convertor. I’m assuming that Canon have (very cleverly) added software to stop the 1.4xIII from having working AF with some combinations (why else does it work flawlessly on a 1 bodies), like my 70D and 100-400L MkI. 
So my quick question for the day is, is the Sigma 1.4 (1401) able to maintain AF with my combination?
I thought I’d ask in this thread because people here actually own the Sigma product.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## candc (May 16, 2015)

I haven't seen my friend to try the 70d 1401 100-400 combo so I did some experimenting today with combos that give a f/8 aperture (sigma 80-400+1.4x, canon 600ii+2x) the sigma 1401 and 2001 work just like the canon tc's. No af on 6d or 70d, yes on 7dii. I also have a kenko pro 300 1.4x. The kenko works on just about everything if the light is good enough.

I mostly use the canon 1.4xiii on the 600ii and the sigma's on the 120-300s

The one that really stands out to me is the sigma 2001 it has 1 more element than the canon 2xiii. I don't know if that makes a difference but its the best 2x converter I have used on the 120-300s

This shot of the rabbit is 7dii, 600ii+2001 wide open handheld 1/250s. I think its pretty good considering the setup.

Its just standard dxo conversion no extra sharpening but reduced to 1/2 size. A little boost on the shadows and vibrancy.


----------



## eliz82 (Aug 16, 2016)

candc said:


> The one that really stands out to me is the sigma 2001 it has 1 more element than the canon 2xiii. I don't know if that makes a difference but its the best 2x converter I have used on the 120-300s


I want to by a 2x TC for my Canon 500mm f/4 lens. The price of Sigma TC-2001 and Canon 2x III seems almost identical. But from the the specs Sigma seems to have one low dispersion element more.

I didn't find any comparation of them on the internet. Do you have both? Which you believe is sharper? Can you make a bill test ?


----------



## candc (Aug 16, 2016)

eliz82 said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > The one that really stands out to me is the sigma 2001 it has 1 more element than the canon 2xiii. I don't know if that makes a difference but its the best 2x converter I have used on the 120-300s
> ...



Yes, I have both the canon 2xiii and the sigma 2001. I think the sigma tc is sharper on the 120-300 sport. I am not so sure on canon lenses. I think the af is faster with the sigma tc. I don't use tc's much in general but when I do its sigma on sigma, canon on canon. Mostly just because the like brands are a better aesthetic match


----------



## eliz82 (Aug 17, 2016)

thank you for response.
this guy "Dramtastic" seems to say the same thing as you http://www.juzaphoto.com/recensione.php?l=en&t=sigma_tc2001
I will have the Canon 2x III in 2 days , I brought it second hand with 250euro. Maybe I will order Sigma TC-2001 from a local store to make a bill test and return it after.


----------

